# Hi!



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!

I'm sorry to hear that you had to sell your pony but I do hope that you pick up riding again. This is a great place to help with your horse "fix". There are many different people from all walks of life, its fun to pick everyone's brain!


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello and welcome! 

That's too bad about your pony but wish you the best in getting back into riding


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello! I am also horse-less. But this doesn't stop me from loving horses with all my heart.
I welcome you here, to our community. I'm so glad to welcome a member from Italia. I adore Italia, and everything about it. please share all that you want to!


----------



## gomma (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I unfortunately had to sell him because I had a really few time to spend with him, I was going at uni everyday and had to do a 1h long train ride to get there plus I was working, so I chose to sell him to my horse riding teacher at my old barn. I miss him a lot and in the 8 years we spent together he thought me so much.. Started from 80 cm and got to jump up to 125! Now he's teaching the children and is a school horse and I really can hardly recognize him bc he made me fall so many times during competitions but is an actual angel now and teaches to kids how to canter(he's a very comfy connemara with a nice and relaxed gait)
So sad to thibk about the fact that I thought of leasing a horse during the spring and summer just before the virus arrived  hope to do it soon 

Inviato dal mio JSN-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gomma (Apr 28, 2020)

Btw thanks @tinyliny!! I really love my country but it's also quite hard to stay here for various reasons, let's call it a love hate relationship ahah!

Btw, here are some pics of my pony (hope it's not ot, in case feel free to delete it)









Inviato dal mio JSN-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Lovely pictures! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the photos, beautiful! And, welcome to the Forum. It is a friendly place to meet people from around the world who love horses. I too love traveling in Italy, though have never been to Turin.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Another comment on Italy: They just finished rebuilding the bridge in Genoa, to replace the one that collapsed two years ago. This is an amazing feat; to complete such a complex structure, during a pandemic, in only 2 years! Well done!
In my city, Seattle, we have an important bridge that connects part of the city to the main part, and we have discovered that it is failing, and will need replacement! It will be a HUGE cost, and a HUGE inconvenience to all the people living on the far side. But, at least it was discovered before collapsing and killing people.


"It never rains but it pours" (An English idiom meaning that when trouble comes, it comes often in large amounts)


----------



## gomma (Apr 28, 2020)

@tinyliny i actually know the Genoa bridge very well since I live not so far from there and prob passed it dozens of times while going on vacation. It's a huge result and I'm very happy about it (even tho it's not finished yet)

The problem with Italy is that it's a country that has a terrible government since at least 20 years. The politicians use people's fears and ignorance to gain popularity (just think about Matteo salvini, he used to say that people from the south should be burnt alive and now he's acting like nothing happened and is quite popular in Southern regions too), also a terrible approach to economy and constant disagreement between the main parties. Even now, in a terrible moment like this one is, they're fighting with each other and making the situation worse.
And let's not start with the fact that a lot of people are still fasci sympathizers and that the grand daughter of Mussolini used to be in the parlament..

It really makes me sad because I love my country dearly and I thibk it's one of the most wonderful places on earth, so its extremely painful to know that I will have to leave for the interest of my own future. 

Inviato dal mio JSN-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 281187 (Sep 19, 2019)

gomma said:


> @tinyliny i actually know the Genoa bridge very well since I live not so far from there and prob passed it dozens of times while going on vacation. It's a huge result and I'm very happy about it (even tho it's not finished yet)
> 
> The problem with Italy is that it's a country that has a terrible government since at least 20 years. The politicians use people's fears and ignorance to gain popularity (just think about Matteo salvini, he used to say that people from the south should be burnt alive and now he's acting like nothing happened and is quite popular in Southern regions too), also a terrible approach to economy and constant disagreement between the main parties. Even now, in a terrible moment like this one is, they're fighting with each other and making the situation worse.
> And let's not start with the fact that a lot of people are still fasci sympathizers and that the grand daughter of Mussolini used to be in the parlament..
> ...


Heads up @gomma, political talk and politics in general is frowned upon on this forum. Be careful.


----------

